# Remember on the Long hair lovers website......



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

there was a chat function. Is it possible to add a chat room so our members can chat in real time?


----------



## Amina (Apr 25, 2005)

I think a chat room would be great. If you can't, I wonder if we can create one on yahoo or msn or something. You know a LHCF Chat line. It would be great.


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 25, 2005)

I sent one up at Chatzy.com for a discussion on the Purpose Driven Life.  It is no frills but it works


----------

